# From Emily1970s Daughter Bad Luck Has Struck Our House Again



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have recently made an account for myself because my mom works for a charity and it is their busy season so she can't get on as often as she'd like to. So here is what is currently going on:

Just yesterday we had to take Riley to the vet because we were worried about his foot, which has had a very bad yeast infection for awhile. It turns out that it wasn't on one toe but TWO! The outside toes skin is receding from the toenail and the toe next to that had a legion that the vet popped and puss and blood came out. So even more medicine for Riley to take. THEN....

This morning around 6:30 my mom opens the door to my room saying that Chuck (our other V) is very very sick so she and my dad were taking him to the 24 hour emergency vet center. They got back around 9 and said that all Chuck's blood work came back with an elevated red blood cell count, but they also took x-rays and found a mass in his intestines. They didn't know what it was so they have sent it to another specialist to read it and find out exactly what it is. So either it's a mass or it was a shadow from the way he was laying or he has a very bad case of a stomach bug. They gave him an antibiotic for his intestines and they also shot fluids into his shoulder between his skin somehow that he will absorb over the next day. They will let us know in the morning and if it's a mass of some kind, an ultrasound is next. We're hoping it's the flu. He is still very sick and if he's not taking fluids in the morning, he will probably be hospitalized.
Say a puppy prayer for our boys. It's just not been a good year for our house. :'(
Please keep Riley and, especially, Chuck while we wait for the results of his x-rays. Thank you everyone!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear both the boys are having problems.
I will keep them in my thoughts. Your family is due for some good news after everything Riley has been through.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh no!  I'm so sorry to hear the pups aren't doing well. Prayers coming your way! <3


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for the post, Kay92. This is, of course, terrible news... but I will sure be keeping both Riley and Chuck in my dog prayers. Please tell your Mom I am thinking of her, too. :'(


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Kay, thank you for posting. Although, I am sorry it isn't with better news. It is hard to believe that any one family can have so much bad luck.

Lots of hugs and well wishes for Riley and Chuck, and a huge hug for you and Emily from the UK.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## ForestFriend (Sep 24, 2012)

Get well soon boys


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the boys being sick still. 

Sending good and positive thoughts to your way!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

So sorry to hear this news. Please keep us posted. Myself and my 2 v's (Flynn & Luna) send lots of well-wishes to Chuck & Riley!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Fingers crossed for quick recovery and long lasting health.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

I am so sorry the boys can't catch a break!
Sending Well wishes your way - hoping Riley and Chuck will get better soon!

Please post the update when you will get a chance.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hope they are both back romping around soon!


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you all so much! We really appreciate all the positive thoughts. Seems like the prayers have paid off! The mass they saw on the x-rays was just his intestines, just the way he was laying! YAY! He went to the vet this evening and he suggested keeping him on only wet food for a few more days. He has not pooped today, but the vet didn't seemed worried. He has been running and playing with Riley since he got home. When it comes to Riley, he is still a character! He just had the whizzes a few minutes ago. Again thank you all so much for the thoughts and prayers and also for the warm welcome to the forum!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh thank goodness...so glad to hear that news about Chuck! Now if Riley can catch a break too, you all might be able to breathe for once! Thanks for keeping us updated! Will continue the good thoughts for both of the boys.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

What a relief to hear great news about Chuck!!!
Now it's Riley's turn - he is been waiting too long to get healthy.
Will keep sending well wishes to both boys.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Terrific news for Chuck!! Oh, thank goodness! Hope Riley's toes heal up nicely and he gets through his course of medication without incident. Thanks again for posting, Kay92!


----------

